# Prostatakrebs > Erste Hilfe/ Erster Rat >  Aggressiver Krebs

## Schlappohr67

Hallo,
mein Vater (75) war zuletzt zur Ausschälung einer zu großen Prostata im Krankenhaus. Dabei hat man einen Prostatakrebs festgestellt. 

Befund:
PSA: 10,7
Prostataresektatspäne mit ausgedehnter Infiltration 
gering differenziertes Adenokarzinom mit perineuralem Tumorwachstum (Anteil 30% der Gesamtfläche)
Gleason-Score: 4+5=9

Weitere Untersuchungen ergaben:
CT-Abdomen: Kein Anhalt für abdominelle Tumormanifestationen
Knochenszintigraphie: Kein metastasenerdächtiger Skelettbefund

Das das kein guter Befund ist, habe ich schon verstanden. Aber wie kritisch ist das?

Er wird jetzt engmaschig kontrolliert, schluckt u.a. Flutacell. 
Mein Vater ist Macumar-Patient.

Im Bericht des Krankenhauses steht weiter, dass er entweder eine Radiotherapie bekommen soll (bei suffizienter Miktion)
oder RRP (bei persistierenden Miktionsbeschwerden).

Die Miktionsbeschwerden scheinen jetzt besser zu werden. 

Was können wir machen?

----------


## RalfDm

Hallo,

zunächst eine ganz einfache Frage: Möchtest Du in diesem Forum wirklich mit "Schlappohr67" angesprochen werden? Ich finde - und so halten wir es in der Regel hier auch bis auf wenige Ausnahmen - dass ein natürlicher Name für die Anrede schöner wäre.

Nun zu Deiner Frage: Fluta cell ist ein uraltes und billiges Antiandrogen, der Wirkstoff ist Flutamid. Was Dein Vater also momentan erfährt, ist die einfachste und - sagen wir - preiswerteste Form einer antihormonellen Behandlung. Anscheinend ist dies aber nur als erste Soforthilfe gedacht, um das Krebswachstum zunächst etwas einzudämmen. Ob dieses Ziel erreicht wird, wird man bei der nächsten PSA-Messung sehen, der PSA-Wert müsste dann schon niedriger sein. Die Ärzte wollen aber anscheinend den Versuch einer Heilung unternehmen, entweder per Bestrahlung (welche Art von Bestrahlung geht aus Deinem Text nicht hervor) oder - wenn der Harnfluss durch das Ausschälen der Prostata nicht besser geworden ist - per operativem Entfernen der Prostata. 

Nun verbessert eine Bestrahlung den Harnfluss ganz gewiss nicht, in der Regel ist das Gegenteil der Fall. Andererseits ist eine Operation bei einem Marcumar-Patienten wohl keine ganz triviale Angelegenheit; eine Radikale Resektion der Prostata (RRP) ist ohnehin nichts Triviales. Es übersteigt unsere Kompetenz als medizinische Laien in diesem Forum, eine Abwägung zwischen den Risiken und Erfolgsaussichten der beiden denkbaren Therapien zu treffen. Ihr könnt also derzeit nichts tun als abzuwarten, was aus den ursprünglichen Miktionsbeschwerden geworden ist, und dann zusammen mit den Ärzten zu beraten, was jetzt die beste Therapie ist.

Es konnte im gegenwärtigen Stadium keine Metastasierung festgestellt werden, das heißt aber leider nicht, dass damit bewiesen ist, dass keine besteht. Ein Gleason-Score-9-Krebs ist hochaggressiv, das heißt, er metastasiert frühzeitig, und Ihr müsst darauf gefasst sein, dass es mit einer Behandlung wie RRP oder RT noch nicht getan ist, sondern dass sich weitere Behandlungen anschließen könnten. So gesehen wäre, wenn machbar, eine RRP als Ersttherapie vielleicht doch die bessere Wahl. Nach einer RRP kann man die Prostataloge noch problemlos bestrahlen, eine RRP _nach_ einer RT ist schwierig und führt fast immer zu bleibender Inkontinenz. Gegen eine RRP spricht andererseits wiederum das mit 75 doch schon fortgeschrittene Alter Deines Vaters, und dabei spielt sein Allgemeinzustand, also das biologische Alter, Deines Vaters eines Rolle, denn ab etwa 75 operiert man nicht mehr gern. Diese Überlegungen sollten bei den Gesprächen mit den behandelnden Ärzten zur Sprache kommen. Es wird wohl eine schwierige Entscheidung werden.

Ralf

----------


## Schlappohr67

Hallo Ralf,

Nein, ich möchte natürlich nicht mit Schlappohr angesprochen werden. Ich heiße Angela.

Danke  für den Hinweis mit dem Flutacell. Ich habe meinem Vater gesagt, dass  er sich von seinem Arzt etwas anderes verordnen lassen soll, wenn er zu  starke Nebenwirkungen bekommen sollte. Bisher fühlt er sich wohl nur  etwas müde. Abwarten...

Auch der Hinweis auf den Versuch der Ärzte, eine Heilung zu erreichen, ist natürlich irgendwie mutmachend. Danke! 
(Ich hoffe natürlich, dass die Ärzte nicht einfach etwas planen, wenn sie darin null Chancen sehen...). 

Welche Art der Bestrahlung gemeint ist, gibt der kurze  Krankenhausbericht, den ich vorliegen habe, nicht her. 
Meinst Du, es ist  sinnvoll, sich eine Kopie vom langen Bericht beim Urologen abzuholen? 
Oder besser auf den nächsten Termin beim Urologen mit hoffentlich neuen Erkenntnissen in zwei Wochen warten?

Ich  hoffe natürlich, dass mein Vater nicht zuviele verschiedene  Empfehlungen von den Ärzten bekommen wird, und dadurch die Entscheidung  zu schwer wird. Wen sollte er alles befragen? Den Urologen, den  Hausarzt, der Prof aus dem Krankenhaus? Auch einen Strahlentherapeuten?  (war er bisher noch nicht). 

Wie sein Allgemeinzustand zu  beurteilen ist, weiß ich nicht. Er hatte vor vielen Jahren eine  Herzklappen-OP und Jahre später ein Aneurysma und bekam eine größere  Prothese ins Herz gesetzt. Seitdem ist er wesentlich kurzatmiger,  langsamer und spricht auch dünner. Früher war er regelmäßig joggen, dass  geht schon lange nicht mehr, nur noch spazieren. 
Er bewegt sich  langsam und ist steif in den Gelenken. Er macht aber noch alle Dinge im  Haushalt und hält sich eben auf seine Art in Bewegung.

Bis vor drei Wochen dachte ich noch, dass alles bei ihm (bis auf die Inkontinenz) in Ordnung sei. Irgendwie habe ich nicht geschaltet, dass da wirklich ein größeres Problem seien könnte.

Und jetzt ist nichts mehr wie es war. Dieses schlagartige "Sich-auf-alles-einstellen-müssen" ist knallhart.


Angela

----------


## RalfDm

Hallo Angela,

unter den Umständen, die Du beschreibst, ist eine Operation wohl für Deinen Vater keine wirkliche Option mehr, weil sie ihn physisch zu sehr belasten würde. Ihr könnt jetzt einfach nur abwarten, ob und wie sich die TURP auf die Miktionsbeschwerden Deines Vaters positiv auswirkt, wenn alles verheilt ist. Der günstige Fall wäre, dass eine Bestrahlung möglich ist ohne zu großes Risiko, erneute Miktionsbeschwerden auszulösen. Es gibt verschiedene Arten der Bestrahlung  innere und äußere  zum Teil auch in Kombination. Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass von den Ärzten eine Kombination von einer High Dose Rate (HDR) Brachytherapie (auch als "Afterloading" bezeichnet) mit einer externen Bestrahlung  3D konformal, IMRT oder IGRT  ins Auge gefasst wird. Die HDR-Brachytherapie wird bei höheraggressiven Karzinomen eingesetzt, wirkt aber nur auf die eigentliche Prostata. Das Umgebungsgebiet einschließlich des regionalen Lymphabflussgebiets wird dann mit der externen Bestrahlung abgedeckt. Allerdings ist nicht jede Strahlenklinik für die HDR-Brachy-Behandlung eingerichtet. Ihr solltet Euch in einem Prostatakarzinomzentrum von einem guten Radiotherapeuten beraten lassen. 

Hier könnt Ihr Euch über alle grundsätzlich in Betracht kommende Optionen kundig machen. In dem Artikel wird auch das "Watchful Waiting" genannt. Das ist ein etwas heikles Thema. Nach der aktuellen Definition ist WW eine Behandlungsstrategie (keine eigentliche Behandlung!) für ältere/alte Männer mit einer Lebenserwartung von nicht mehr als zehn Jahren. Es wird nichts unternommen, bis sich Symptome einstellen  in der Regel Knochenschmerzen oder andere durch die Krankheit verursachte Beschwerden, die dann behandelt werden, was heute sehr gut möglich ist. Das WW-Konzept geht von der Überlegung aus, dass der Prostatakrebs, im Gegensatz zu vielen anderen Krebsarten, nicht binnen kurzer Zeit zum Tode führt, sondern dass der Patient auch unbehandelt, und mit dadurch höchstmöglicher Lebensqualität, noch mehrere bis viele Jahre leben kann. Sprecht auch über diese Option, natürlich mit Deinem Vater, aber auch mit dem Hausarzt, wenn Dein Vater einen hat, der ihn gut kennt und der die Lebenserwartung Deines Vaters einschätzen kann.

Ralf

----------


## Schlappohr67

Wieviel Zeit haben wir, eine Therapie zu planen?

Angela

----------


## RalfDm

Hallo Angela,



> Wieviel Zeit haben wir, eine Therapie zu planen?


nicht viel. Ein Gleason-(4+5)-Krebs metastasiert frühzeitig. Noch ist keine Metastasierung nachgewiesen, so dass eine gewisse Chance auf Heilung besteht. Ist der Krebs aber ersteinmal ausgebüxt, ist eine Heilung nicht mehr möglich. Ihr solltet auch mal die Knochenspezifische Alkalische Phosphatase (AP, Ostase) bestimmen lassen, das ist ein Blutwert, der Auskunft darüber gibt, ob mit den Knochen alles in Ordnung ist (bei <41 U/l) oder nicht (bei >41 U/l), siehe hier, Seite 8.

Ralf

----------


## Schlappohr67

Danke, Ralf. Ich werde nachher mit meinem Vater besprechen, ein Prostatazentrum aufzusuchen. Kennst Du zufälligerweise auch qualitative Unterschiede zwischen Düsseldorf (Golzheim), Köln (Heiliggeist) oder evtl. auch MariaHilf in Mönchengladbach?

Angela

----------


## RalfDm

Hallo Angela,

zu diesen Kliniken kann ich nichts sagen, dafür bin ich zu weit weg. Aber wende Dich doch an

*Prostatakrebs Selbsthilfe Mönchengladbach*_ - (ID# NW33 )_

Herr
Helmut Hönig

Konradstr. 48

41069  Mönchengladbach
Tel: 02161. 30 76 38
Fax: 
Mobil: 0179. 59 88 331
eMail: h.hoenig@gmx.de
www:

*Informationen zu den Gruppentreffen:*Ort: Paritätisches Zentrum, Friedhofstr. 39, 41236 Mönchengladbach-Rheydt 
Zeit: Jeden 3. Mittwoch im Monat, 18:00 Uhr 
Keine SHG-Treffen: Bei Vortragsveranstaltungen evtl. Änderung ggf. telefonische Anfrage



Helmut Hönig ist Berater an der BPS-Beratungshotline und Vorsitzender des Landesverbandes Nordrhein-Westfalen des BPS. Er sollte seine Pappenheimer kennen.

Ralf

----------


## marsjürg

Hallo Angela,
hier noch eine Info zu Düsseldorf: SelbsthilfeGruppe Prostatakrebs Dieter Claas 0211-486953, Die Gruppe arbeitet mit 
Uni-Düsseldorf, Marienhospital Düsseldorf wie auch der Paracelsus Klinik, Ddorf-Golzheim zusammen.

Gruß  Jürgen

----------


## Schlappohr67

Dankeschön!

VG
Angela

----------


## Patrick

Hallo Angela,

aufgrund des GS dürfte man davon ausgehen das dein Vater leider einen "Raubtierkrebs" beherbergt. Man kann auch diesen "Untermieter" besiegen oder in den Griff bekommen.
Aber hier spielt auch die verbleibende Lebensqualität unter Berücksichtigung der Vorerkrankungen und des Alters deines Vaters eine große Rolle. Eine OP wird wohl von deinem Vater nicht so einfach verkraftet werden. Ggf. wäre die Klinik am Ring in Köln ( Westdeutsches Prostatazentrum ) eine Adresse für euch. Als Behandlung ggf. die HDR Brachy ( Afterlaoding ) Allerdings solltet ihr wirklich schnellstmöglichst tätig werden. Der Prostatakrebs ist eigentlich langsam wachsend, aber dein Vater hat eine aggresive Art und wenn der Tumor ggf. aus der Kapsel herausbricht also organüberschreitend wird, dann bestimmt er die noch möglichen Behandlungsformen die dann zu 99 % alle nicht mehr einen pallativen Ansatz haben. Ich würde versuchen für meinen Vater die Option zu finden die ihm noch die Aussicht auf ein langes Leben ohne wesentliche Einschränkungen der Lebensqualität bietet. Evtl. wird dein Vater dann eines Tages MIT seinem PC sterben, aber nicht daran, aber er hat dann noch seine letzten Jahre einigermaßen fit verbracht. Das empfinde ich besser als ggf. die Chance zu haben den Tumor zu besiegen aber auf Kosten von Nebenwirkungen die man bis zu seinem Lebensende "ausbaden" muss und die wirklich die Lebensqualität einschränken.
Wünsche dir und deinem Vater aber viel Glück, es wird schon alles gut werden. Aber ihr müsst handeln solange ihr noch das Handeln bestimmen könnt !

----------


## Schlappohr67

Hallo liebe Formumsteilnehmer,

ich habe noch eine Frage: Wenn sich herausstellen würde, dass mein Vater noch operiert werden kann, welche Operationsmethode käme denn für einen 75jährigen Marcumarpatienten überhaupt in Frage? 

VG
Angela

----------


## RalfDm

Hallo Angela,

da ist keine große Auswahl: am schonendsten ist unbestritten das da-Vinci-Verfahren, wenn denn überhaupt für Deinen Vater eine OP in Betracht kommt. Dafür müsste für eine Zeitlang das Marcumar abgesetzt werden, und das bekommt Dein Vater ja sicher nicht ohne Grund. Es müsste also vorrangig geklärt werden, ob das Absetzen ggf. vertretbar wäre. An der Uniklinik Düsseldorf scheint es einen fähigen da-Vinci-Operateur zu geben (Dr. Rabenalt), vielleicht auch weitere; ich kenne die Verhältnisse nicht. Er sollte also vorrangig befragt werden, ob er eine da-Vinci-OP für vertretbar und machbar hält.

Ralf

----------


## Schlappohr67

Hallo Ralf, 
das Marcumar abzusetzen ist kein Problem. Das wurde schon mehrmals bei meinem Vater gemacht, z.B. jetzt auch wieder bei dieser Prostata-Ausschälung. 
Ich denke, dass ich nächste Woche mit meinem Vater (nach dem Termin beim Urologen) zur Sprechstunde in die Düsseldorfer Uniklinik fahren werde. Er war da auch schon bei seiner 2. Herz-OP.
 Dort können wir abklären, ob das mit einer weiteren OP noch geht und wenn ja, dann welche. 

Mein Vater hat übrigens schon Probleme mit diesen Tabletten, er kriegt sie kaum runtergeschluckt. 
Habe ihm gesagt, dass er den Urologen um andere bitten soll...

Ich gehe davon aus, dass sein PSA-Wert jetzt wieder gemessen wird. Vermutlich wird dieser doch wegen der Ausschälung (und wegen der Hormontabletten) doch etwas runtergehen oder?

VG
Angela

----------


## Schlappohr67

Hallo liebe Forumsteilnehmer,

ich habe nochmal eine Frage: Mein Vater war jetzt wieder zum Kontrolltermin beim Urologen und hat nach einer evtl. OP oder Bestrahlung gefragt. Der Arzt hat ihm aber gesagt, dass er jetzt erstmal weiter die Hormontabletten nehmen soll, dann soll er diese kleine Elektroschockbehandlung (den Namen weiß ich jetzt nicht mehr) gegen seine andauernden Miktionsbeschwerden bekommen, und nur wenn es dann nicht besser wird, denkt er an Bestrahlung oder später auch eine OP.

Darf ich das so interpretieren, dass der Arzt nur noch an eine palliative Behandlung und nicht mehr an Heilbehandlung denkt? 

VG
Angela

----------


## Daniel Schmidt

> Darf ich das so interpretieren, dass der Arzt nur noch an eine palliative Behandlung und nicht mehr an Heilbehandlung denkt?


Das denke ich nicht. Der Urologe möchte bloss den Verlauf des PSA-Wertes unter der Hormontherapie beobachten und erst später evtl. mit der Strahlentherapie beginnen. Die Kombination aus Hormontherapie und Strahlentherapie ist eine KURATIVE Behandlung bei dem vorliegendem Tumorstadium.
Ich würde empfehlen, dass Ihr Vater sich bei einem Strahlentherapeuten in der Region vorstellt und mal mit ihm über die Bestrahlung spricht.

----------


## Schlappohr67

...auch um zu klären, ob der auch noch abwarten würde? 

VG
Angela

----------


## Schlappohr67

Ich habe meinen Vater bisher leider noch nicht bewegen können, zu einem anderen Arzt zu gehen. Sein jetziger Arzt Urologe) hat jetzt den PSA-Wert nach 2 Monate das erste Mal gemessen. Der Wert ist auf 0,5.. gesunken. Mein Vater war so froh, dass er sich quasi schon als geheilt gesehen hat. 

Es klingt zwar positiv, aber ich möchte ihn dennoch weiter in einem Prostatazentrum vorstellen. Weil dieser Arzt kaum Zeit hat und ihm irgendwie gar nichts sagt. Er hat ihm noch nicht mal gesagt hat, wann er wiederkommen soll oder in welchen Abständen er den PSA-Wert messen will. 

Hat sich die engmaschige Kontrolle, die nach der Ausschälung angesagt war, mit diesem Wert schon erübrigt?? 

VG
Angela

----------


## Schlappohr67

Hallo,

Mein Vater (Macumarpatient wegen 2 Herz-OP´s) hat unter Flutacell jetzt nach 2 Monaten Einnahme stärker Herzrhythmusstörungen als normal. Gibt es da Alternativen zu, die weniger Beschwerden machen? 


Er hat jetzt übrigens doch eingewilligt, mit mir zum Prostatazentrum zu fahren. Nächste Woche haben wir den Termin...

VG
Angela

----------


## jürgvw

Liebe Angela,

nach der Fachinformation der sog. roten Liste können sich durchaus Probleme bei der gleichzeitigen Anwendung von Fluta-cell und Marcoumar ergeben, was die Herzrhythmusstörungen anbelangt. Ich nehme an, der Hausarzt oder der Kardiologe habe Marcoumar verschrieben. Eine Überwachung der Rhythmusstörungen im Abstand eines Monats müsste eigentlich selbstverständlich sein. Auf jeden Fall sollte der Arzt, der Marcoumar verschrieben hat, über die Anwendung weiterer Medikamente *immer* informiert werden, damit er bei Bedarf Dosisanpassungen vornehmen oder ein anderes Medikament verschreiben kann. Zudem wäre (was schon Ralf angeregt hat) zu prüfen, ob Fluta-cell durch eine Therapie ersetzt werden könnte, deren Nebenwirkungen geringer sind.

Alles Gute wünscht

Jürg

----------


## Schlappohr67

Lieber Jürg, 
danke für Deine schnelle Antwort. Ich werde meinen Vater morgen zum Kardiologen schicken. 
Das mit der Therapieänderung werde ich dann nächste Woche bei dem Termin im Prostatakrebszentrum ansprechen. 

Deine Geschichte macht mir ein bisschen Hoffnung. Du hast ja schon eine Menge Medikamente eingenommen...

Ich hatte schon Angst bekommen, dass die Hormontherapie vielleicht ganz als Behandlungsmöglichkeit herausfallen würde.

VG
Angela

----------


## Schlappohr67

Noch eine Verständnisfrage:
Ist der Ausdruck "Perineurales Wachstum" im Krankenhausbericht meines Vaters nur ein weiterer schlechter Prognosefaktor oder will man damit im Grunde einen "T3" ausdrücken?

VG
Angela

----------


## jürgvw

Liebe Angela,

die Antwort auf Deine Frage findet sich hier in Ziff. 10.

Alles Gute wünscht Euch beiden

Jürg

----------


## Schlappohr67

Hallo,
wir waren jetzt zur Zweitmeinung. Es sieht nach Bestrahlung (Afterloading und perkutan) aus. 

Dazu noch eine Frage: Die Ärztin riet dazu, die Bestrahlung direkt zu machen. Ich hatte aber gelesen, dass man bei aggressivem Krebs besser erst 6 Monate Hormontherapie machen sollte. (Mein Vater hat jetzt ca. 2,5 Monate Hormontherapie hinter sich). Was ist besser?

VG 
Angela

----------


## 2Silvia5

mein Papa hat auch agressiven Krebs und bei ihm wird zuerst eine Hormontherapie gemacht, dann werden die Knochen behandelt.

----------


## Daniel Schmidt

Nach fast 3 Monate Hormontherapie kann man sicherlich mit der Bestrahlung langsam beginnen. Falls jedoch im Sommer irgendwas geplant wäre (z.B. Urlaubsreise), kann Ihr Vater die Strahlenbehandlung auch im Herbst beginnen.

Ob man Afterloading und perkutane Strahlentherapie kombinieren muss, ist eine andere Frage. Ihr Vater ist Marcumar-Patient, hat also ein gewisses Blutungsrisiko bei einer Intervention, wie Afterloading (auch bei einer Umstellung des Marcumar auf Heparin-Spritzen). Eine alleinige perkutane Strahlentherapie dürfte auch genügen. Die Hormontherapie würde ich empfehlen über insgesamt 3 Jahre durchzuführen wegen des hohen Gleason Score.

----------


## Schlappohr67

Hallo Herr Schmidt,

Danke für die Auskunft. Eine Urlaubsreise meiner Eltern ist momentan nicht geplant, deshalb werden wir jetzt einen Termin bei einem Strahlentherapeuten machen, um das dann genauer zu klären. Mein Vater ist jetzt wachgeworden und will die Sache angehen.

Ich dachte, dass man bei einem so aggressiven Krebs besser direkt volle Ladung bestrahlt, also Afterloading und perkutan zusammen...? Ich meine, das mal irgendwo gelesen zu haben...Aber ist ja gut, wenn Sie denken, dass auch perkutan alleine reichen würde. 

Vielleicht kann man ja evtl. Afterloading anfangen und gucken, ob es meinem Vater bekommt, und das dann ggf. abrechen und nur perkutan weitermachen? 

Kann das mit dem Bluten beim Afterloading wirklich ein größeres Problem sein? Immerhin hatte mein Vater in den letzten Jahren mehrer OP´s, wofür das Marcumar abgesetzt wurde und es war bisher nie ein Problem...

Jedenfalls bin ich jetzt am Grübeln, in welche Klinik wir gehen sollen für die Strahlentherapie. Wir wohnen näher am Lukaskrankenhaus in Neuss, könnten aber auch (mit etwas höheren Fahrtkosten/Fahrtzeiten) auch nach Mönchengladbach zum St.Franziskus (zert. Prostatakrebszentrum). Kann mir jemand sagen, was besser wäre?

VG Angela

----------


## RalfDm

> Kann mir jemand sagen, was besser wäre?


Hallo Angela,

ruf den örtlichen SHG-Leiter an, den Kollegen Helmut Hönig, der kann Dir am besten Auskunft geben!

*Prostatakrebs Selbsthilfe Mönchengladbach*_ - (ID# NW33 )_

Herr
Helmut Hönig

Konradstr. 48

41069  Mönchengladbach
Tel: 02161. 30 76 38
Fax: 
Mobil: 0179. 59 88 331
eMail: h.hoenig@gmx.de
www:

*Informationen zu den Gruppentreffen:*Ort: Paritätisches Zentrum, Friedhofstr. 39, 41236 Mönchengladbach-Rheydt 
Zeit: Jeden 3. Mittwoch im Monat, 18:00 Uhr 
Keine SHG-Treffen: Bei Vortragsveranstaltungen evtl. Änderung ggf. telefonische Anfrage



Deinem Vater alles Gute!

Ralf

----------


## Schlappohr67

Den hatte ich schon gefragt, aber der hält sich bedeckt...

----------


## Schlappohr67

Vielleicht muss ich meine Frage noch genauer formulieren: Im Lukaskrankenhaus werden Brachytherapien (8) gemacht, aber viel weniger als im St. Franziskus (70). Wenn ich einen Patienten mit diesem Risikoprofil habe, wie genau sollte ich dann gucken, dass er in die Hände eines erfahrenen Strahlentherapeuten kommt, um auch die evtl. Folgen zu minimieren? 
Oder ist das unwesentlich?
Das Lukas ist meines Erachtens ansonsten ein gutes Krankenhaus, aber eben kein zertifiziertes Prostatazentrum...

----------


## Harald_1933

Hallo Angela,

in *dieser* Klinik sollen doch Spezialisten mit schon längerer Erfahrung zum in Rede stehenden Therapieweg aktiv sein.

----------


## Schlappohr67

Das ist leider zu weit weg. Aber trotzdem danke!

----------


## Daniel Schmidt

> Ich dachte, dass man bei einem so aggressiven Krebs besser direkt volle Ladung bestrahlt, also Afterloading und perkutan zusammen...? Ich meine, das mal irgendwo gelesen zu haben...Aber ist ja gut, wenn Sie denken, dass auch perkutan alleine reichen würde.


Dafür gibt es keinen Beleg. Frühere Studien haben mal einen Trend zu besseren Ergebnissen durch die Kombination gezeigt, allerdings gibt man heutzutage deutlich höhere Dosen als früher perkutan, so dass der Sachverhalt ein völlig anderer ist.




> Vielleicht kann man ja evtl. Afterloading anfangen und gucken, ob es meinem Vater bekommt, und das dann ggf. abrechen und nur perkutan weitermachen?


Das würde ich nicht empfehlen.




> Kann das mit dem Bluten beim Afterloading wirklich ein größeres Problem sein? Immerhin hatte mein Vater in den letzten Jahren mehrer OP´s, wofür das Marcumar abgesetzt wurde und es war bisher nie ein Problem...


Theoretisch ist alles möglich. HDR-Afterloading ist ein Eingriff und Blutverdünner wie Marcumar sind bei jedem Eingriff ein Risikofaktor.




> Jedenfalls bin ich jetzt am Grübeln, in welche Klinik wir gehen sollen für die Strahlentherapie. Wir wohnen näher am Lukaskrankenhaus in Neuss, könnten aber auch (mit etwas höheren Fahrtkosten/Fahrtzeiten) auch nach Mönchengladbach zum St.Franziskus (zert. Prostatakrebszentrum). Kann mir jemand sagen, was besser wäre?


Uni Düsseldorf?

----------


## RalfDm

> Den hatte ich schon gefragt, aber der hält sich bedeckt...


Schade!

Ralf

----------


## Harald_1933

> Kennst Du zufälligerweise auch qualitative Unterschiede zwischen Düsseldorf (Golzheim), Köln (Heiliggeist) oder evtl. auch MariaHilf in Mönchengladbach?
> 
> Angela


Hallo Angela,

weiter oben erkundigste Du Dich auch nach Köln und nun sei es zu weit. Von Neuss nach Köln bin ich schon locker per Fahrrad hingekommen, ohne das ich das als weit empfunden hatte. Es gibt aber auch Betroffene, die für eine gute Klinik weit größere Entfernungen zu überbrücken bereit und meist auch in der Lage sind. Ich wünsche Deinem Vater, dass Du in dahin geleiten wirst, wo er sich zuhause fühlt und trotzdem eine gute Behandlung erfährt.

----------


## Schlappohr67

Lieber Harald_1933,
als ich Köln nannte, waren das noch meine ersten Überlegungen, die ich noch nicht genauer geprüft hatte. 

Mittlerweile ist klar, dass meinem Vater, der sich in den letzten Jahrzehnten fast ausschließlich nur in seiner Wohnung und in einem Umkreis von ca. 7 km aufgehalten hat, selbst eine kürzere Fahrtstrecke als nach Köln wie eine Riesenreise vorkommt. Auch das tägliche Wegfahren zur Bestrahlung -6 Wochen lang- ist für ihn in seiner Vorstellung schon jetzt sehr anstrengend. 

Ich möchte natürlich die beste Therapie für meinen Vater, aber ich werde mich an diesen Vorgaben orientieren müssen. Ich kann ihn mit 75 Jahren nicht total überfordern, vor allen Dingen, wenn noch unklar ist, wie sehr diese intensive Behandlung ihn schlauchen wird. 

Nach jetzigem Wissensstand wird es vermutlich Mönchengladbach werden. Evtl. auch die Uniklinik DD. Das sind die nächsten Kliniken für diese Therapien hier und damit kann ich, glaube ich, zufrieden sein.

Trotzdem nochmal vielen Dank für Deinen Tipp!

VG 
Angela

----------


## Heribert

Hallo Angela,

für mich stellt sich die Frage, warum nach einer TURP mit festgestelltem PCa im Alter von 75 Jahren eine weitere sehr invasive Therapie stattfinden soll. - Hat sich der Tumor nur lokal ausgebreitet, bestehen sehr gute Chancen mit einer 3D-konformalen Bestrahlung in Kombination mit der Hormonblockade, diesen Bereich zu sanieren. Hat der Tumor bereits systemisch gestreut, wird keine Bestrahlungsart daran etwas ändern.

Technisch sind in der Umgebung, außer der UKD die zertifizierten Prostatazentren in *MG* , *KR*, *D* und nochmal *D* sowohl von der Ausstattung als auch personell in der Lage.
Ich selbst, habe mich, allerdings mit einem eher harmlosen PCa, *hier* behandeln lassen und würde da bei einem Rezidiv auch wieder hingehen.

Herzliche Grüße
Heribert

----------


## Schlappohr67

Hallo Heribert,
welche Bestrahlung jetzt wirklich erfolgen soll, ist ja noch nicht 100%ig geklärt, nur von einer Ärztin angedacht worden.

 Aber da auch Herr Schmidt bereits davon sprach, nur perkutan zu bestrahlen, werde ich diesen Punkt beim Gespräch mit dem Strahlentherapeuten in den nächsten Tagen sicherlich genau hinterfragen. 
Ist jedenfalls interessant, dass Du auch sagst, dass weniger ausreichen könnte. 

Ich bin im Moment nicht zuhause, um nachschauen zu können: Ist die 3D-konformale Bestrahlung wieder was anderes als die perkutane Bestrahlung? Ich bin schon völlig verwirrt im Kopf...

VG
Angela

----------


## Daniel Schmidt

> Ich bin im Moment nicht zuhause, um nachschauen zu können: Ist die 3D-konformale Bestrahlung wieder was anderes als die perkutane Bestrahlung? Ich bin schon völlig verwirrt im Kopf...


"Perkutan" ist der Oberbegriff für jede Bestrahlung mit einem Linearbeschleuniger, "3D-konformal" eine Unterkategorie von "perkutan".
Ich plädiere weiterhin für Düsseldorf Uni.

----------


## Heribert

Ja Angela,

die perkutane Bestrahlung wird in aller Regel 3-dimensional durchgeführt und erfüllt sicher für die Erfordernisse bei Deinem Vater ihren Zweck.

Herzliche Grüße
Heribert

----------


## Schlappohr67

Was ist  an der Düsseldorfer Uni anders?

VG
Angela

----------


## Heribert

Die UKD hat den größeren Gerätepark, - eben zur Maximalversorgung. Das sagt aber nicht immer etwas über die Qualität der dort schaffenden aus. Die Urologie der UKD hat inzwischen, auch Dank des neuen Chefs, einen guten Ruf. Das sah vor 5 Jahren noch ganz anders aus. Im übrigen, wollte ich damit nur aufzeigen, dass es in der Nähe genügend gute Einrichtungen gibt.

Wie gesagt, das was für Deinen Vater gemacht werden muss, ist in allen aufgezeigten Kliniken gut machbar. Ihr habt also die Qual der Wahl.

Gruß Heribert

----------


## Schlappohr67

Hallo!
Erst noch einmal vielen herzlichen Dank für die vielen Antworten, die ich bisher schon bekommen habe. Es ist etwas Wunderbares, die Hilfsbereitschaft von so vielen anderen Menschen zu spüren.

Aber noch ein paar Fragen: 
Gibt es noch Untersuchungen, die jetzt vor einer Bestrahlung gemacht werden sollten -außer der von Ralf genannten Untersuchung der Knochenspezifische Alkalische Phosphatase- um zu klären, ob der Tumor noch lokal begrenzt ist?

Und wäre das dann im Grunde das Entscheidungskriterium, ob man eine Afterloading-Therapie plus perkutaner Bestrahlung macht oder eben nur eine perkutane Bestrahlung? Ich verstehe nicht, wieso es dann überhaupt das Afterloading-Verfahren gibt, wenn sowieso alles perkutan geregelt werden kann...

Und was ist, wenn man uns beim Gespräch mit dem Strahlentherapeuten zum Afterloading rät? Müssen wir das dann machen? Natürlich möchte ich die schonendste Behandlung für meinen Vater. 
Aber ich möchte auch *alle* üblen Krebszellen erwischen.

Außerdem wüßte ich gerne, wie oft mein Vater seinen PSA-Wert messen lassen sollte. Monatlich oder seltener? 
Mein Vater hat ihn nach der Ausschälung erst einmal gemessen (nach 2 Monaten), auf eigenen Wunsch. 
Und der 3. Monat ist jetzt bald um. 

Die Ärztin, wo wir zuletzt waren, meinte, er solle ihn nur alle 3 Monate messen. Ist das ok bei einem Gleason Score von 9?

Viele Grüße
Angela

----------


## LudwigS

Hallo Angela, die beiden Brachy-Therapien, das kurzzeitige Einbringen von starken radioaktiven Strahlern (HDR-Brachy oder Afterloading) und das permanente Einbringen von schwachen Strahlern (verbleiben im Organ und strahlen etwa 1 Jahr, genannt LDR-Brachy oder Seeds) strahlen nur wenige Millimeter weit. Man kommt damit kaum über die Prostata raus, empfiehlt sich also für eindeutig organbegrenzte Erkrankungen.
Vorteil: die Strahlen müssen nicht durch die Bauchhaut  (percutan - durch die Haut).

Beachten muss man bei den PSA-Messungen nach der Strahlentherapie die Möglichkeitkeit des sogenannten PSA-Bump oder PSA-Bounce.
Das ist ein harmloser PSA-Anstieg, der sich wieder von allein normalisiert.
Die knappe Hälfte erlebt so etwas.
Der Zeitraum für diesen Effekt liegt meist in den ersten 3 Jahren.
Das zerrt zwar an den Nerven, sollte aber nicht zu vorzeitigen übereilten Schritten führen.
Ich hatte das glücklicherweise nicht.

Die hier schon:
http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/sh...rachy-bei-0-12

Gruss Ludwig

----------


## Heribert

Liebe Angela



> Aber noch ein paar Fragen: 
> Gibt es noch Untersuchungen, die jetzt vor einer Bestrahlung gemacht werden sollten -außer der von Ralf genannten Untersuchung der Knochenspezifische Alkalische Phosphatase- um zu klären, ob der Tumor noch lokal begrenzt ist?


Es gibt zwar einige Parameter, die auf eine Metastasierung hindeuten können, aber nicht zuverlässig genug sind, daraus therapeutische Konsquenzen ableiten zu wollen.



> Und wäre das dann im Grunde das Entscheidungskriterium, ob man eine Afterloading-Therapie plus perkutaner Bestrahlung macht oder eben nur eine perkutane Bestrahlung? Ich verstehe nicht, wieso es dann überhaupt das Afterloading-Verfahren gibt, wenn sowieso alles perkutan geregelt werden kann...


Dein Vater hat sich vor gut 2 Monaten einer Ausschälung der Prostata (TURP) unterzogen, deren Substanz erheblich geschrumpft ist. Die ehemals prostatische Harnröhre gibt es so nicht mehr. Ob die Wundhöhle inzwischen wieder von der Blase aus mit Schleimhautepithel vollständig und reizfrei abgedeckt ist, lässt sich nur vermuten. In diesen Bereich, zwischen Prostatakapsel und Harnröhre, müssten die HDR-Brachy-Kanülen eingeführt werden, um dann direkt vor Ort die Strahlendosis abzugeben. Das wird aber für die Umgebung, also die ableitenden Lymphbahnen nicht ausreichen, um wahrscheinliche, lokale Tumorausbreitungen mit abzudecken. Was über eine perkutane Bestrahlung zusätzlich erforderlich würde.



> Und was ist, wenn man uns beim Gespräch mit dem Strahlentherapeuten zum Afterloading rät? Müssen wir das dann machen? Natürlich möchte ich die schonendste Behandlung für meinen Vater. 
> Aber ich möchte auch *alle* üblen Krebszellen erwischen.


Zunächst einmal besteht auch hierfür die Möglichkeit, eine Zweitmeinung von einem weiteren Strahlentherapeuten einzuholen und eine Garantie, dass bei der Bestrahlung, egal wie geartet, auch tatsächlich alle Tumorzellen erwischt werden, gibt es nicht.



> Außerdem wüßte ich gerne, wie oft mein Vater seinen PSA-Wert messen lassen sollte. Monatlich oder seltener? 
> Mein Vater hat ihn nach der Ausschälung erst einmal gemessen (nach 2 Monaten), auf eigenen Wunsch. 
> Und der 3. Monat ist jetzt bald um. 
> 
> Die Ärztin, wo wir zuletzt waren, meinte, er solle ihn nur alle 3 Monate messen. Ist das ok bei einem Gleason Score von 9?


Wenn sich aus einem kürzeren Messzeitraum therapeutische Konsquenzen ergäben, wären zusätzliche Messungen sinnvoll.

Ich denke, wenn die Folgen der TURP ausgeheilt sind, dann zusammen mit der längerfristigen Hormontherapie eine perkutane Bestrahlung erfolgt, bestehen für Deinen Vater keine schlechte Chancen bei noch guter Lebensqualität, alt zu werden.

Herzliche Grüße
Heribert

----------


## Daniel Schmidt

Die HDR-Brachytherapie ist sicherlich nicht die schonendste Variante der Bestrahlung. Für die Durchführung einer HDR-Brachytherapie braucht man eine OP-Vorbereitung und hat deutlich höhere Risiken bezüglich Vernarbungen von Harnröhre, usw.

Warum man trotzdem bei einigen Patienten auf HDR-Brachytherapie in Kombination mit perkutaner Bestrahlung setzt, ist dass man mit der HDR-Brachytherapie durchaus höhere Gesamtdosen in die Prostata "reinbekommt". Ob diese höhere Dosis auch mehr Sicherheit schafft, alle Tumorzellen erwischt zu haben ist noch unklar. Es gibt irgendwo eine Grenze, wo mehr Dosis einfach nur noch mehr Nebenwirkungen und keinen Nutzen bedeutet. Wo diese magische Grenze liegt, ist Gegenstand der aktuell laufenden Studien.
Im Kontext einer gleichzeitigen Hormontherapie zur Bestrahlung wird das Ganze nochmal komplizierter, denn Hormontherapie vernichtet auch Tumorzellen.

Also: Schwieriges Thema insgesamt.

Mein Rat:
Aufgrund des Allgemeinzustandes, des Alters und des Tumorstadiums würde ich eine alleinige perkutane Strahlentherapie mit begleitender Hormontherapie empfehlen. Die Uni Düsseldorf hat aufgrund ihrer Grösse auch die meisten Patienten und die grösste Erfahrung. Sie finden dort sicherlich gute Spezialisten, die Sie gut beraten können.

----------


## Bernhard A.

Hallo Angela !

_"Die HDR-Brachytherapie ist sicherlich nicht die schonendste Variante der Bestrahlung."

_Diese Aussage stimmt so einfach nicht, weil ich es aus persönlicher Erfahrung besser weiß. Afterloading mit Äußerer Bestrahlung ist eine, vergleichsweise, schonende Therapie.

Siehe auch diesen Link:
http://www.uro-koeln.de/news/aktuelle-meldungen/aktuelle-metastudie-brachytherapie-besser-als-op.html

Wie Heribert es, etwas weiter oben, auch schon andeutete, bezweifele ich aber, dass bei einer ausgeschälten Prostata(mangels Masse), eine Brachy-Therapie noch möglich ist (Müssen Fachleute beantworten).

Gruß
Bernhard A.

----------


## Daniel Schmidt

> _"Die HDR-Brachytherapie ist sicherlich nicht die schonendste Variante der Bestrahlung."
> _Diese Aussage stimmt so einfach nicht, weil ich es aus persönlicher Erfahrung besser weiß. Afterloading mit Äußerer Bestrahlung ist eine, vergleichsweise, schonende Therapie.


Eine Aussage zu verneinen, nur weil Sie es "aus persönlicher Erfahrung", also n=1, "besser wissen", macht wenig Sinn.
Die Kombination aus externer Strahlentherapie und HDR-Brachytherapie bringt mehr Dosis in der Prostata und den unmittelbar liegenden Strukturen (Harnröhre, Enddarm, Harnblase) als eine alleinige perkutane Bestrahlung.

Insofern ist die Kombination aus perkutaner Bestrahlung und HDR-Brachytherapie weniger schonend als eine reine perkutane Strahlentherapie. Sämtliche Studien haben dies so gezeigt. Die Nebenwirkungen mit einer Kombinationsbehandlung sind einfach höher. Nicht dramatisch höher, aber doch höher als bei einer reinen perkutanen Bestrahlung. Dafür kommt auch mehr Dosis am Tumor an.

Der Link, den Sie übrigens gepostet haben, bezieht sich auf einem Vergleich zwischen OP und Brachytherapie. Das ist gut möglich und was Gegensätzliches habe ich auch nicht behauptet.

----------


## Schlappohr67

Hallo,

aber geht Afterloading denn nach der Ausschälung überhaupt? Habe nur irgendwo eine Bemerkung gefunden, dass das innerhalb von 6 Monaten nicht geht. Geht es danach? Oder ist da in der Prostata wirklich nix mehr...

Und wie kann man entscheiden, ob IMRT oder eine andere perkutane Bestrahlung besser ist, wenn man so wenig über die Ausbreitung dieses Tumors weiß? Werden da doch noch mehr Untersuchungen gemacht?

Wir haben ja noch nicht einmal eine Staging-Zahl, um gewisse Risiken genauer in der Partin-Tabelle zu bestimmen...

Fragen über Fragen...

VG
Angela

----------


## LudwigS

> Wir haben ja noch nicht einmal eine Staging-Zahl, um gewisse Risiken genauer in der Partin-Tabelle zu bestimmen...


Wenn nichts tastbar war ist es ein cT1c.
Wenn einseitig oben oder unten tastbar - cT2a.
Wenn einseitig oben und unten tastbar - cT2b.
Wenn zweiseitig, also links und rechts tastbar - cT2c.

Gruss Ludwig

----------


## Schlappohr67

Hallo Ludwig,

wir haben leider keinen Tastbefund... Mein Vater  wurde vom Hausarzt zum Urologen geschickt, da er etwas beim Abtasten  feststellte. 

Ob der Urologe nochmal getastet hat, weiß ich und glaube ich schon fast nicht, da er nicht reagiert hat. 

Er  hat meinen Vater  ca. 6 Wochen einen Katheter verpasst, weil der  Miktionsprobleme bekam, und wollte irgendwie sonst gar nichts machen...

Der Wunsch ins Krankenhaus zu gehen und die TURP zu machen, kam von meinem Vater. 

Und dabei wurde der Krebs festgestellt.

VG
Angela

----------


## Heribert

Hallo Angela,

mir ist nicht ganz klar, welche Diagnostik Dir vorschwebt, weitere Erkenntnisse aus den bisherigen Befunden zu erhalten. Dein Vater hatte primär Miktionsstörungen, die eine TURP nötig machten. Bei dieser Ausschälung und path. Auswertung der Späne, wurden Krebszellen in relativ fortgeschrittenem Stadium diagnostiziert. Bei dieser Art der Krebsdignostik ist eine Zuordnung (Staging) nicht möglich und ein Tastbefund nur von sekundärer Bedeutung. 

- Weil eine solche Ausschälung fast randständig (bis zur Kapsel hin) erfolgt und mit bildgebenden Verfahren eine nachträgliche Lokalisation von Tumorresten in aller Regel kein Ergebnis bringt, ist eine weitere Diagnostik zur Feststellung der lokalen Ausbreitung kaum zielführend. Man kann allerdings mit einer MRT etwas genauer feststellen ob Raumforderungen über die Kapsel hinaus erkennbar sind.

Das alles hätte aber nur dann therapeutische Konsequenzen, wenn der Krebs bereits systemisch wäre - Fernmetastasen gefunden würden - weil dann eine, wie auch immer geartete, alleinige lokale Therapie nicht mehr erfolgreich sein könnte. - Bislang geht man davon aus, dass mit einer Kombination von Hormontherapie und perkutaner Bestrahlung der Krebs noch besiegt werden kann, weil die Vermutung nahe liegt, dass sich die Krebszellen *noch* im lymphatischen Umfeld der Prostata befinden. Diese einzige Chance auf Heilung muss also ergriffen werden, auch dann ergriffen werden, wenn die Tumorausdehnung nicht ganz klar ist!!!

Warum ich in dieser Situation keine HDR-Brachy durchführen lassen wollte, erklärt sich einerseits aus dem mangelnden Zielvolumen (die prostatischen Drüsen sind fast vollständig ausgeräumt) und andererseits aus den zu erwartenden Nebenschäden an Darm, Blase und Harnröhre, die sich bei einer perkutanen, schwächeren Strahlendosis in Grenzen halten. Welche Technik (3D-konformal -IMRT/IGRT - Tomotherapie - Protonen, was übrigens auch eine Kosten-/Nutzenfrage darstellt) die geringsten Nebenwirkungen bei gleicher Wirkung hervorruft, würde ich mit dem Strahlentherapeuten diskutieren, ohne das eben genannte außer acht zu lassen.

Herzliche Grüße und einen schönen Sonntag
Heribert

----------


## Schlappohr67

Hallo Heribert,

danke für Deine Erklärung.

ich wollte gerne wissen, wie groß der Krebs ist, weil ich die Vorstellung hatte, dass er dann besser behandelt werden kann. 

Es muss doch auch für einen Strahlentherapeuten hilfreicher sein zu wissen, wo genau er strahlen muss. 
Gerade wenn es bei der perkutanen Bestrahlung auch verschiedene Arten gibt. 
Wie entscheidet der sich denn sonst, ob er zum Beispiel IMRT nimmt?

Für mich ist das alles noch zu neu und schwer vorstellbar. Aber ich möchte es eben gerne verstehen...


VG
Angela

----------


## Daniel Schmidt

> Es muss doch auch für einen Strahlentherapeuten hilfreicher sein zu wissen, wo genau er strahlen muss. 
> Gerade wenn es bei der perkutanen Bestrahlung auch verschiedene Arten gibt. 
> Wie entscheidet der sich denn sonst, ob er zum Beispiel IMRT nimmt?


Die IMRT hat vor allem Vorteile, wenn es darum geht Lymphbahnen zu bestrahlen. Das ist bei Ihrem Vater nicht vorgesehen.
Weitere Diagnostik braucht ein Strahlentherapeut eigentlich nicht. Lediglich falls eine HDR geplant wäre, könnte man über einen transrektalen Ultraschall oder eine MRT der Prostata denken.

----------


## Heribert

Liebe Angela,

mir ist klar, dass es für den medizinischen Laien nicht einfach ist, biologisch-physikalische Zusammenhänge bei der Bekämpfung von Krebstumoren zu verstehen. Was aber doch verständlich erscheint, ist, dass der Tumor in seiner ursprünglichen Form nach einer TURP nicht mehr vorhanden ist. Dashalb muss sich der Strahlentherapeut um diesen Teil auch nicht mehr kümmern. 

Kümmern muss er sich jetzt nur noch um den Teil des Tumors, der *möglicherweise* stehen geblieben ist. - Weil das Ausmaß eines evtl. Resttumors mit bildgebenden Verfahren in den seltensten Fällen darzustellen ist, bleibt auch dem Strahlentherapeuten nichts anderes übrig, als sich auf Statistiken und eigene Erfahrungen zu stützen, die unter Berücksichtigung des Ursprungstumors, die bestmögliche Therapie ergeben. *Und das unter dem Gesichtspunkt, nicht genau zu wissen wo Resttumorfragmente stehen geblieben sind oder sich evtl. Mikrometastasen in regionären Lymphknoten befinden.*

Und jetzt ist unter Berücksichtigung statistischer Werte seine ganze Erfahrung gefordert, den zu bestrahlenden Bereich des Primärtumors so intensiv zu bestrahlen, dass dort keine Tumorzellen mehr überleben und im Falle Deines Vaters, einen größeren Bereich der ableitenden Lymphwege auch einzuplanen, um evtl. regionäre Ausstreuungen mit zu erfassen, da bei den path. Ausgangswerten die Wahrscheinlichkeit groß ist, dass dort schon Krebszellen hingewandert sind.

So, und das alles ist natürlich auch eine Frage des Vertrauens. Deshalb rät Daniel Schmidt die große Erfahrung der UniKlinik Düsseldorf in Anspruch zu nehmen.

Herzliche Grüße
Heribert

----------


## Schlappohr67

Hallo, 
bei meinem Vater ist jetzt eine Bestrahlung geplant. Der Termin mit dem Strahlentherapeuten persönlich hat aber noch nicht stattgefunden. 
Eine genaue Entscheidung, ob jetzt Afterloading plus perkutan oder nur perkutane Bestrahlung ansteht, ist also noch nicht geklärt. 
Das erfolgt übernächste Woche.

Es wurde aber beim letzten Arztgespräch angesprochen, dass er auf Hormonspritzen umstellen soll. Die Hormontherapie soll -wie auch hier schon angesprochen- über mehrere Jahre gehen.

Dazu eine Frage: Ist es sinnvoll bei einem Herzpatienten, der jetzt schon von den Flutacell-Tabletten geschwächt ist, auf belastendere Spritzen umzustellen? Ist das nötig oder kann man nicht bei einem (anderen) Antiandrogen bleiben?

VG
Angela

----------


## Daniel Schmidt

> Dazu eine Frage: Ist es sinnvoll bei einem Herzpatienten, der jetzt schon von den Flutacell-Tabletten geschwächt ist, auf belastendere Spritzen umzustellen? Ist das nötig oder kann man nicht bei einem (anderen) Antiandrogen bleiben?


Die Studien zum Stellenwert der Hormontherapie zusätzlich zur Bestrahlung sind mit "Spritzen" gemacht worden, also LHRH-Analoga.

----------


## Schlappohr67

Hallo Herr Schmidt,
das heißt: Besser nicht ausprobieren, da es keine Erfahrungen gibt... 

Ich dachte, dass die Antiandrogene neben ihrer anderen Funtionsweise vielleicht insgesamt schlechter /kürzer... wirken würden. Na ja, ist ja auch egal.

Das heißt unser Pokerspiel geht weiter: Wir bemühen uns um eine gute Therapie, aber vielleicht stirbt mein Vater dennoch an den Nebenwirkungen...

Diese Situation ist unerträglich.


Trotzdem vielen Dank für Ihre Auskunft.

----------


## Daniel Schmidt

> Das heißt unser Pokerspiel geht weiter: Wir bemühen uns um eine gute Therapie, aber vielleicht stirbt mein Vater dennoch an den Nebenwirkungen...


Dass man an den Nebenwirkungen einer Hormontherapie verstirbt ist selten. Man leidet darunter sicherlich, sterben wäre allerdings eine Ausnahmefall.
Ihr Vater hat Krebs. Das ist grundsätzlich ein Pokerspiel.

----------


## Schlappohr67

Ok, dann hab ich wieder Hoffnung... Danke!

----------


## Schlappohr67

Hallo,

Der Urologe meines Vaters hat ihm heute eine erste Dreimonatsspritze (eine 1-Monatsspritze hatte er wohl nicht!) gegeben. Welche Spritze das war, hat mein Vater nicht gefragt. Die Einnahme des Flutacells wurde damit beendet. 

Frage: Ist das so richtig oder hätte der Arzt das Flutacell noch einige Tage/Wochen wegen des Flare-ups weiter verordnen müssen? Das Flutacell hat mein Vater jetzt ca. 3 Monate genommen. Es wurde zudem kein Testosteron-Wert bestimmt...

VG
Angela

----------


## RalfDm

> Frage: Ist das so richtig oder hätte der Arzt das Flutacell noch einige Tage/Wochen wegen des Flare-ups weiter verordnen müssen?


Hallo Angela,

sagen wir mal so: es ist nicht das, was ich mir unter einer optimalen Vorgehensweise zum Beginn einer ADT vorstelle:


Der Testosteron-Spiegel hätte schon vor dem Verabreichen von Flutacell bestimmt werden sollen.Der Arzt hätte mit einer Ein-Monats-Spritze anfangen sollen. Wenn Dein Vater das Präparat nicht verträgt oder es nicht so wirkt, wie es sollte (wäre am T-Spiegel festzustellen...), dann kann trotzdem erst nach drei Monaten gehandelt werden.Der Arzt hätte das Flutacell noch etwa eine Woche weiter verabreichen sollen (es spräche auch nichts dagegen, Flutacell oder  besser  Bicalutamid dauerhaft parallel zur Spritze weiter zu verabreichen).

Nichts davon steht allerdings in der aktuellen Fassung der Leitlinie. Dort heißt es nur lapidar auf S. 43:

"Patienten mit einem lokal fortgeschrittenen Prostatakarzinom, die eine hormonablative Therapie erhalten sollen, können mit einer Therapie mit dem Effekt einer Kastration (z. B. bilaterale Orchiektomie, LHRH-Analogon, GnRH-Blocker) oder mit einem geeigneten Antiandrogen behandelt werden. Von den Antiandrogenen ist lediglich für Bicalutamid 150 mg täglich die Äqui-Effektivität mit der Orchiektomie nachgewiesen."

Also nichts von Testosteron-Spiegel zu Beginn usw. Die Leitlinie ist da ein bisschen dünn.

Ralf

----------


## Schlappohr67

Hallo Ralf, 

Danke für deine Antwort.

Würde es denn noch Sinn machen, da heute die Praxis des Urologen schon geschlossen hat, morgen mit meinem Vater hinzugehen und sich noch ein paar Flutacell-Tabletten verschreiben zu lassen? Dann hätte er -glaube ich- nur eine Unterbrechung von 1 Tag (oder maximal 2 Tagen), wo er keine Tabletten genommen hat... 

Er ist ja schon ziemlich angeschlagen durch die Hormone, mehr Nebenwirkungen durch ein flare-up wären nicht so günstig...

Und würde es Sinn machen, morgen noch den Testosteron-Wert zu bestimmen? Oder wäre der Wert gar nicht zu verwerten?

VG
Angela

----------


## Schlappohr67

Und überhaupt: Hätte das Testosteron wirklich schon zu Beginn der Behandlung mit Flutacell gemessen werden müssen?

Ich dachte bei den Antiandrogenen sinkt der Testosteronspiegel doch gar nicht. Deshalb hatte ich das bisher noch nicht in Frage gestellt...

VG
Angela

----------


## RalfDm

Hallo Angela,

ich habe mir gerade noch einmal Deinen allerersten Beitrag angesehen. Da heißt es




> Knochenszintigraphie: Kein metastasenerdächtiger Skelettbefund


Das Vorabverabreichen eines Antiandrogens zu Beginn einer ADT und Weiterverabreichen bis einige Tage nach dem Setzen der ersten Spritze – alternativ: Dauerverabreichen – soll verhindern, dass durch das initiale Hochschießen des Testosteron-Spiegels unmittelbar nach Gabe eines LHRH-Analogons – bevor die Hoden kapitulieren und die Testosteronproduktion einstellen – etwaige Wirbelsäulenmetastasen "aufblühen" und das Rückenmark einengen. Dies ist das "flare-up". Das Risiko dazu besteht bei Deinem Vater nicht. Insofern hätte das Antiandrogen auch gleich weggelassen werden können, wenn der Arzt nicht die Absicht hatte, es permanent zu verabreichen. Seine Vorgehensweise ist jedenfalls halbherzig und inkonsequent.

Das Verabreichen eines Antiandrogens ist eine Hormon- (Androgen-) Manipulation. Da sollte es selbstverständlich sein, den status quo ante festzuhalten. In jeder anderen medizinischen Disziplin ist das selbstverständlich (Beispiel: Diabetes und Blutzuckermessung nach Insulingabe), nur in der Urologie nicht, da ermittelt man die Wirkung einer Behandlung indirekt (durch Messen des PSA- statt des Testosteron-Wertes) und verteidigt diese Vorgehensweise verbissen. 

Ralf

----------


## Schlappohr67

Hallo Ralf,
Dass wir jetzt auf Spritzen umstellen, war der Vorschlag  vom Krankenhaus, wo wir meinen Vater zuletzt vorgestellt hatten. Dadurch  kam dieser Wechsel in der Therapie. 

Der Urologe, der die  Behandlung mit Flutacell nach der Diagnose angefangen hatte, wollte ja  eigentlich gar nix tun und das Flutacell weiter laufen lassen bis...??   Er hat sich eigentlich überhaupt nicht groß geäußert.

Da bin ich  nervös geworden (immerhin wurde ja bei der Krankenhausentlassung nach  der Auschälung eine OP oder Bestrahlung empfohlen) und habe meinen Vater  vorgeschlagen, sich noch eine zweite Meinung zu holen. 
Man hat ihm dann dort eine Bestrahlung empfohlen. Und eben diese Spritzen.

Mein Vater ist heute eigentlich nur wieder zu dem ursprünglichen Urologen gegangen, um sich so eine Spritze abzuholen. 
Das war wohl ein Fehler.

Dass  der ihm weder das Testosteron messen,  noch ihm Flutacell für ein paar Tage weiterverordnen und ihm direkt die  Drei-Monatsspritze verpassen würde, damit habe ich nicht gerechnet. Das hat mir aber auf alle Fälle klar gemacht, dass man sehr aufpassen muss und dass man einen alten Mann mit so einer Sachen scheinbar nicht alleine zum Arzt gehen lassen kann. Traurig.

Aber trotzdem: Kann  ich das mit dem Testosteron und ein paar Tabletten Flutacell denn  morgen noch nachholen? 

Dann würde ich mit meinem Vater morgen vielleicht zu einem  Onkologen gehen...

VG
Angela

----------


## Schlappohr67

Ich meine Tabletten holen, um beim möglichen Flare up Herz-Kreislauf-Beschwerden zu verhindern...

----------


## RalfDm

Hallo Angela,

"Flare-up" bedeutet ja, dass der Testosteronspiegel noch einmal hochgeht, aber das dürfte bei einem älteren Mann nicht mehr dramatisch ausfallen. Und dass man von einem etwas höheren T-Spiegel Herz-Kreislauf-Probleme bekommt, habe ich noch nie gehört  das Risiko dafür wird aber durch eine ADT erhöht, wenn der T-Spiegel tief im Keller ist. Ihn jetzt, da die Spritze bereits wirkt, noch zu messen bringt nichts. Also: Kein Flutacell, keine T-Messung.

Oben hatte ich ja aus der Leitlinie zitiert, dass einzig Bicalutamid 150 mg die gleiche Wirksamkeit hat wie eine Orchiektomie oder eben eine gleich wirksame medikamentöse Kastration per LHRH-Analoga oder einen GnRH-Antagonisten wie Firmagon®. Flutamid (Flutacell) 750 mg ist viel weniger wirksam als 150 mg Bicalutamid und keine Alternative dazu. Mein Eindruck von dem Arzt verstärkt sich:




> Seine Vorgehensweise ist jedenfalls halbherzig und inkonsequent.


Ralf

----------


## Schlappohr67

Hallo Ralf,

dieser Arzt ist für uns schon Geschichte. Ab nächste Woche haben wir den nächsten Kontakt im Krankenhaus und nach der Bestrahlung werden wir uns einen anderen suchen...

Danke!

VG
Angela

----------


## Silvia

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin Angelas Schwester und recherchiere gerade AHB-Kliniken für unseren Vater. Es wäre hilfreich, eure Meinungen zu den folgenden Einrichtungen zu lesen:

Klinik am Kurpark 
34537 Bad Wildungen

Klinik Wildetal
34537 Bad Wildungen

Klinik Bellevue 
63628 Bad Soden-Salmünster

Gruß Silvia

----------


## BurgerH

Hallo Silvia,

die beiden ersten haben einen hervorragenden Ruf!

Gruß

Hansjörg Burger

----------


## Schlappohr67

Hallo,

nach langer Zeit melde ich mich mal wieder mit einer Frage:

Mein Vater hat nach der Diagnose im April 2012 erst 3 Monate Flutacell von seinem Urologen bekommen, bis ein anderer Arzt (im Krankenhaus) ihn auf Drei-Monatsspritzen (Leupro Sandoz) umstellte und er im August/Sept/Oktober bestrahlt wurde. 

Er hat jetzt die dritte Drei-Monatsspritze bekommen (er ist mittlerweile wieder bei dem Urologen) und bei diesem Arztbesuch deutete der Urologe auf einmal an, bald wieder auf Tabletten umsteigen zu wollen. 

Was ist denn davon zu halten? Ich dachte mein Vater sollte langfristig (2 Jahre?) die Spritzen bekommen? 

Mein Vater hat dann etwas protestiert, da die Spritzen ihm besser bekommen als die Tabletten vorher.
Aber der Arzt hat dann so getan, als wäre eine weitere Behandlung mit den Spritzen eine veraltete Methode und mein Vater im Unrecht.

Der PSA-Wert meines Vaters ist zurzeit weiter runtergegangen auf 0,1.

VG
Angela

----------


## Daniel Schmidt

Man kann beide Wege gehen. Es gibt Daten für Spritzen und es gibt Daten für Tabletten, wobei es mehr Daten für Spritzen gibt.
Daher würde ich bei den Spritzen bleiben.

----------


## Schlappohr67

Noch eine Frage nach langer Zeit:

Der  behandelnde Arzt hat die Hormontherapie bei meinem Vater jetzt doch schon ganz aufgehört, nachdem sein PSA-Wert nach der Bestrahlung (nach ca. einem 3/4 Jahr) weiter auf 0,06 gefallen ist. Ist das richtig? 

Meines Erachtens war zu Beginn der Strahlentherapie im Krankenhaus von einer Hormontherapie von 2 Jahren die Rede... (Gleason Score=9).

VG Angela

----------


## Hvielemi

> Noch eine Frage nach langer Zeit:
> 
> Der  behandelnde Arzt hat die Hormontherapie bei meinem Vater jetzt doch schon ganz aufgehört, nachdem sein PSA-Wert nach der Bestrahlung (nach ca. einem 3/4 Jahr) weiter auf 0,06 gefallen ist. Ist das richtig?


Liebe Angela

Wenn der PSA unten bleibt, ist das ganz bestimmt richtig!
(Zu beachten wäre aber, dass es nach Bestrahlung noch diese 'PSA-Bumps' geben kann)

Wenn aber der PSA nicht unten bleiben sollte, wäre das dennoch "richtig", weil sich Dein Vater dann vom Testosteron-Entzug erholen könnte (Ich hatte den Unterbruch 9 Monate nach RPE sehr genossen). 
"Richtig" wäre wohl auch, noch mit der AHT fortzufahren bis die zwei Jahre abgelaufen sind.

An statistischem Zahlenmaterial wird man nicht festmachen können, was "richtig" sei.
Letzlich entscheidet das nicht der Arzt, sondern der Patient.

Carpe diem!
Hvielemi / Konrad

----------


## Schlappohr67

Danke,
werde ich so weiterleiten...

VG
Angela

----------


## Silvia

Hallo zusammen,

wir brauchen wieder eure Hilfe. Kurzer Überblick:


Im April 2012 wurde bei unserem Vater (geb. 1936) Prostatakrebs diagnostiziert.


*Befund*
PSA: 10,7
Prostataresektatspäne mit ausgedehnter Infiltration 
gering differenziertes Adenokarzinom mit perineuralem Tumorwachstum (Anteil 30% der Gesamtfläche)
Gleason-Score: 4+5=9
CT-Abdomen: Kein Anhalt für abdominelle Tumormanifestationen
Knochenszintigraphie: Kein metastasenerdächtiger Skelettbefund


*Behandlung*
- ab April 2012 Hormon-Tabletten (Flutacell)
- ab 17.07.2012 Umstellung auf Dreimonatspritzen (Leupro Sandoz)
- August/September/Oktober 2012 äußere und innere Bestrahlungen
- ab April 2013 Aussetzen der Hormonbehandlung bis heute


*PSA*
23.04.2013  -  0,06 ng/ml (niedrigster Wert nach Bestrahlung)
14.02.2014  -  0,48 ng/ml
28.05.2014  -  2,60 ng/ml


Der Urologe hat unserem Vater gesagt, man könne warten, bis der PSA-Wert auf 9 oder 10 ansteigt, bevor etwas unternommen werden muss.


Angesichts der aggressiven Krebsart sind wir verunsichert, ob Warten hier richtig ist ... 

FG Silvia

Etwas ausführlichere PK-Historie:
http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/me...9-Schlappohr67

----------


## Hvielemi

> *PSA*
> 14.02.2014  -  0,48 ng/ml
> 28.05.2014  -  2,60 ng/ml
> 
> Der Urologe hat unserem Vater gesagt, man könne warten, bis der PSA-Wert auf 9 oder 10 ansteigt


Liebe Silvia und Angela

Die PSA-Schwelle zum Wiedereinstieg in die Androdendeprivation ist nirgends definiert.
Die Vorstellungen gehen von 2 ng/ml über 4 (wie ich das gehandhabt hatte, ebenfalls bei GS 9), zu 10 oder gar bis zum Eintritt von Beschwerden. 
Man sei sich bitte bewusst, dass eine Metastase nach drei Verdoppelungszyklen den doppelten Durchmesser erreicht.

Falls Euer Vater unter den Nebenwirkungen der 'Spritze' sehr gelitten hat, wäre ein späterer Einstieg hilfreich,
also statt sofort erst in etwa einem Vierteljahr. Dann wird er bei gleichbleibender PSA-Verdoppelungszeit (derzeit 40 Tage) etwa 12 ng/ml erreicht haben und hoffentlich einen unbeschwerten Sommer genossen haben.


Carpe diem!
Hvielemi / Konrad

----------


## Silvia

Lieber Konrad, danke für deinen informativen Beitrag. 
Könntest du mir bitte noch erläutern, wie du die PSA-Verdoppelungszeit ausrechnest?
Herzlichen Gruß von Silvia

----------


## Hvielemi

... und ohne jede Mathematikkenntnisse:

http://www.labor-limbach.de/PSA-Verdopplungszeit.355.0.html

Eine tabellarische und grafische Übersicht erhält man durch Erstellen eines Profils bei myprostate.eu.

In diesem Beispiel sieht man den PSA-Anstieg  während der Therapiepause von 2011/12 mit nahezu konstanter VZ von 50 Tagen als Gerade (oberste Grafik) bzw. als Exponentialkurve (zweite Grafik).

Hvielemi

----------


## Silvia

Die Verdoppelungszeit von 40 Tagen erscheint mir arg schnell ... Wie wird es denn mit unserem Vater überhaupt behandlungstechnisch weitergehen? Wiedereinstieg in die Hormonbehandlung bei gleichzeitiger Ursachenforschung?

----------


## Hvielemi

> Die Verdoppelungszeit von 40 Tagen erscheint mir arg schnell ... Wie wird es denn mit unserem Vater überhaupt behandlungstechnisch weitergehen? Wiedereinstieg in die Hormonbehandlung bei gleichzeitiger Ursachenforschung?


Liebe Silvia und Angela

Ja, 40 Tage ist arg schnell. So empfinde ich das auch.
Der Physiker H.H. Glättli, der mit PSA-Alert ein starkes Tooel geschaffen hat
zur Analyse von PSA-Verläufen, hat Hinweise, wonach ein steiler Anstieg nach
AHT oder bei CRPC sich asymptotisch dem ursprünglichen Verlauf vor der AHT
annähert. Das alleine ist aber wenig hilfreich, ausser dass dadurch die sehr
kurzen Zeiträume, die uns therapiefrei noch gegeben wären, gedehnt würden. 
(siehe dazu [3]: Die rote Linie ist der errechnete PSA-Anstieg des PCa vor RPE.
Vergleiche damit den bereits oben erwähnten steileren Anstieg im Alter 59 bzw.
2011/12.)

Als Ursachenforschung kommt vor Allem ein PSMA-PET/CT in frage, mit dem
sich Metastasen sowohl in Lymphknoten als auch in Knochen und Organen
nachweisen lassen. Dazu ist ein PSA von etwa 4 ng/ml ideal. Bis dahin dürfte
also die AHT nicht wiederaufgenommen werden. Doch ob das hilfreich sei, 
erweist sich erst hinterher:
Ich hab so ein Superhitec-Bild bei PSA 4ng/ml in Heidelberg machen lassen[4], 
mit dem Ergebnis, dass sowohl meine Ärzte als auch die hochgeschätzten Ärzte
hier im Forum von einer Lokaltherapie abrieten, nicht zuletzt aufgrund der kurzen VZ.

Danach bin ich wieder in die AHT eingestiegen, die mir bis vor kurzem den PSA 
tiefhielt. Nun sind unterdessen neue Medikamente verfügbar wie Abirateron und
 Enzalutamid, mit denen nach Eintritt des CRPC die Antihormontherapie 
weitergeführt werden kann. Weitere derartige Medikamente sind in der 'Pipeline', 
wie etwa VT 646, das ich vielleicht bald im Rahmen einer Studie bekommen werde.

Der Horizont weitet sich!

Carpe diem! 
  Hvielemi / Konrad

----------


## Silvia

Lieber Konrad,
ich habe inzwischen viel von dir und deiner Geschichte hier gelesen und bin sehr berührt. Würde gerne an deinem Säntis-Event teilnehmen, um dich mal persönlich kennenzulernen, aber das klappt leider nicht. Danke für deine einfühlsamen Worte, nicht nur für unseren Vater.
Silvia

----------


## Voxelx

[QUOTE=Urologe;77239]@spertel Das gilt nur für die Cholin-PET! Seit der  PSMA-PET ist ein neuer Grenzwert nicht festgelegt, aber es zeigt sich,  dass vermutlich schon ab 0.2 bis 0.4 Herde deutlich zu lokalisieren  sind!
Auch ist die PSMA-Untersuchung kaum Therapieabhängig und kann auch unter Hormontherapie durchgeführt werden.

@buschreiter

----------


## Voxelx

zitat vom urologen fs

----------

